# Modifers for Labor Epidural



## nursed (May 12, 2011)

Hello:
I am new to anesthesia billing and have a question on the AA modifier with 01968, 01967, and 01961.  It has been coded with the physical modifier along with the AA ie(01968 AAP2), and it has been coded with the CPT and physical modifier only ie(01968 P2).  My question is which way is correct?
Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## jeanettapate@aol.com (May 12, 2011)

AA is for M.D. Credentialed Profesional, if not a M.D. you use QZ as your modifier.  But. AA & QZ mods always trump P mods & etc. List them first on the claim.  Hope this helps


----------



## NaliniAAPC (May 12, 2011)

Hi,
Yes, It has been coded with the physical modifier along with the AA ie(01968 AAP2)
AA-Anesthesiologist only...If is not an anesthesiologist, then use QZ(Physician and CRNA).

Hope it helps.
Nalini CPC


----------

